
Coinbase vs. Coinbase Pro - vasilipupkin
https://www.covemarkets.com/blog/why-you-should-buy-bitcoin-on-coinbase-pro-and-not-coinbase
======
tmpope
A good simple overview, but if you need this you probably shouldn't be playing
with cryptocurrency at all

~~~
vasilipupkin
Lots of people could choose to add a little crypto to their portfolios without
knowing the ins and outs of how to do things, so I wouldn't say that they
shouldn't play with it just because they aren't experts.

